# Youngest century rider you've heard of?



## gibbons

What's the youngest century rider you've heard of? My youngest son did 106 miles when he was 11 years old, on a 24lb mountain bike with 110psi slicks on it. Before he rode it, a sports physiologist said there was no way he could because of his light body mass and ability to eat enough, fast enough. Whatever, he knocked it off easily and as I recall, his average was 17ish mph. It was my first century too, on a mountain bike too. When we got home, I was content to just sit, he was out on the trampoline jumping with his friends like nothing had happened that day. Kids...

Anyway, I teach a Sunday School class of 11 year olds. Not that I should compare, but I don't think most of them could ride a mile. None of them are TV-obese, they just don't look like they would have the drive or energy. It's a right of spring to see troops of boy scouts out riding to get their cycling merit badges. You can always spot them, a mix of BMX bikes to mom's old 10 speed, and adult leaders with jeans on. The ultimate goal is to work up to 50 miles, but I only knew a few kids (my 3 sons, and me back in the day) who ever got it.


----------



## Ventruck

...so your kids are cycling gods?

Just joking. Your post would make for the youngest person I heard of. I had the motivation to ride a century at that age, but wasn't in the right conditions: nothing to guage my distance, no accompanying or supporitve ride, and no reasonable route other than looping my neighborhood. Had the steel MTB though...just no slicks.


----------



## The Moontrane

*15*

Up until your post, 15 was the youngest I’d heard of. And it was me. :ihih:


----------



## Jwiffle

Does a kid on a tandem count? I've known people to take a kid on a tandem as young as 7 on a century ride.


----------



## JoelS

There was a youngster in the stoker position on dad's tandem for the Davis Double. They completed the full 200mi. 

My first century was when I was 10 or 11. I was training for a 4-day tour with my dad and one of his friends. We did that during the summer when I was 11. 4 days, 434 mi I think.

The farthest my son has ridden thus far is 34 miles. Last summer when he was 6. I don't know that he'll want to ride too much farther than that, he got pretty bored with about 10 to go...


----------



## uzziefly

Whoa. 11... Whoa!!!


----------



## MarkS

Did you son do the ride before or after the onset of puberty? Although 11 is kind of young, there are boys who reach puberty as early as 10 years of age. I would think that the hormonal changes that come with puberty would be a significant factor with respect to whether someone in the 10-14 age could do a century or not.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior

*Twelve?*

I think my son did his first century on his own bike at 12. Prior to that he had done several centuries on the back of the tandem starting at age 8. Your son should be congratulated on his accomplishment. Age 11 is young but not unrealistic for a century. Heck, most adults I know could not ride a century either.



gibbons said:


> ...a sports physiologist said there was no way he could because of...
> ...out on the trampoline jumping with his friends...


That so called _professional_ is an idiot with no real world cycling experience. The biggest challenge for a young kid knocking out a century is the mental side. Keeping from getting bored and making it through those tough stretches. My son is now 21 and in better shape than I have ever been yet Monday he sat at that back of the pack grumpy because we had to slog home into a 20mph headwind - just like the old days, dad suffering and pulling him home.


----------



## Cory

Youngest I've heard of was 11. My son did 75 miles (on his own with a couple of friends; just took off one day and rode three laps of Reno on a ring road) when he was 12, and said he could easily have made another. I didn't know about it until he came home for dinner, and he played a ball game that evening. 
Before my knees went away I was a distance runner, and I remember reading that in theory, the most efficient human from a cardiovascular standpoint was a 9-year-old girl. Seems to me the biggest challenge for a kid that age or younger would be overcoming boredom and staying motivated. At some point you just want to say, "Screw it. Who cares?"


----------



## gibbons

I don't know about the puberty thing, I would guess not. 

He has always been really fast. He's the one that won the juniors class of the Snowbird Hillclimb a couple of times. When he was 15, his time was 52min, the pro/cat1/cat2 winner was 47min. If he had been in that class, he would have finished in top 60%. I wish he had time to train, with 5 AP classes in high school, plus a job at the LBS, he is pretty busy.


----------



## merckx_rider

The next Tour Champ!!


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy

My wife and I just did a metric on Sat, and a full supported century on Monday. On the Metric we saw several kids on the back of tandems. They were probably in their early teens.

We did see 2 youngsters on Mondays supported riding 24" wheeled customs... As far as we know they finished. I did ask about the kids but I didn't think to ask about their ages. As a guess the younger was probably 11-13 the older was maybe 14-15. Both of them were very small though.. Doesn't mean much...

I don't think I contributed anything on that post..I gotta go nap!!


----------



## rocco

The Moontrane said:


> Up until your post, 15 was the youngest I’d heard of. And it was me. :ihih:



I did the Apple Cider Century when I was 15 on a 25lb. Fuji 10spd. It was a cold, windy, rainy late September day in southwest Michigan. There was a rumor that the course was well over 100 miles. That was a very tough mental challenge.


----------



## mondayC

Well if your kid stopped to refill on food or water, it doesn't count. It's only a century if you don't stop.


----------



## seeborough

merckx_rider said:


> The next Tour Champ!!


I don't know, Merckx - between being being valedictorian, student body officer, Eagle Scout, science olympiad ueberbrain and national champion snowboarder, the Tour might have have to wait a year. 
Plus, with engineering school coming up 'n all...


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

My son was 9 when he rode his first century. He finished 109 miles in 8 hours and 15 minutes. He will be riding his third century this year at 11, and he has done 20-30 rides of 80+ miles. He had a Trek with 24-inch wheels, and he looked really small. He drafted me most of the way, but he made it. He should have a "full-sized" bike by this year's ride, instead of the bike with 650's that he uses now.

I asked his doctor before we started training. He told me that there is no reason that a kid that age couldn't ride a century. His doctor is a cyclist as well, so he understands.

This year my son is shooting for 5:30 or better in the same century. His 8 year-old brother wants to do it as well, but I'm not going to let him. He just can't do it yet.


----------



## Andrew1

I did an 85 miler at 14, but that had three good-sized mountains in it. It was the first time I had ridden in the mountains, my first ride over 35 miles, my second organized group ride ever...and I did it with a standard crank. I have no idea how I finished. I didn't do a century until I was 18 or 19, but I hit 80-90 on a regular basis. I'd rather have the race results.


----------



## gibbons

seeborough said:


> I don't know, Merckx - between being being valedictorian, student body officer, Eagle Scout, science olympiad ueberbrain and national champion snowboarder, the Tour might have have to wait a year.
> Plus, with engineering school coming up 'n all...


You guys think these accomplishments I have listed are BS, I am sure. They sound pretty incredible. I could post links to each one except the valedictorian and Eagle Scout, but I don't know you, you don't know me, and it really doesn't matter. He graduates HS next week, and next fall enter a mechanical engineering, and got one of the university's Research Fellow scholarships, where he starts out with a research position. The funny thing is, the on-going research project he got assigned to is..... ergonomics of bicycle seats! Now that's out of the park unbelievable. But it's true. What a great kid. He surpassed me in cycling when he was 11, dropping me on the climbs training for the century.

EDIT: I think someone was doubting me... So here's the proof. This pic shows his snowboard racing 11-12 National Championship credentials framed. In the upper right hand corner is the gold medal, with his bib on the left. Anyone recognize the two little medals next to the NASTAR? Those are USA Cycling silvers for 2nds in the state championships, one for his one-and-only criterium entry and one for his one-and-only road race entry. Moving left, we see an Eagle Scout badge. Further left, we see the two Snowbird Hill Climb first place medals (glass). Next to that, we see his Science Olympiad National Finals 3rd place medal, and the row along the bottom shows 11 medals from state championships over the years. Oh, yeah, I forgot one, the little one all the way to the left is his "Concours National de Francais" medal, he placed first in the state, and 4th in the nation. Forgot about that one! His student body officer sweater was in his school locker tonight, no picture. And I am not going to post his 4.0 GPA report card, but could anyone still doubt the valedictorian status? Or his college plans? Yeah, he's a good kid. And he will kick your butt on a climb  With the internet being what it is, I obscured his name with the orange paper. Thanks for the disbelief, it was very gratifying as a father to compile this stuff for a picture.


----------



## gibbons

My Own Private Idaho said:


> My son was 9 when he rode his first century. He finished 109 miles in 8 hours and 15 minutes. He will be riding his third century this year at 11, and he has done 20-30 rides of 80+ miles. He had a Trek with 24-inch wheels, and he looked really small. He drafted me most of the way, but he made it. He should have a "full-sized" bike by this year's ride, instead of the bike with 650's that he uses now.
> 
> I asked his doctor before we started training. He told me that there is no reason that a kid that age couldn't ride a century. His doctor is a cyclist as well, so he understands.
> 
> This year my son is shooting for 5:30 or better in the same century. His 8 year-old brother wants to do it as well, but I'm not going to let him. He just can't do it yet.


9. I salute your son! Well done! Did his endurance translate into being a fast rider?


----------



## seeborough

You misunderstood. I'm sure junior is a great kid. 

Bragging-to-complete-strangers-in-a-cycling-forum-Daddy is the weirdly amusing part.


----------



## gibbons

The bragging is completely, absolutely weird. As I said, I don't know anyone here, they don't know me. What's the point? It was a wake up call tonight, though, at how lucky of a dad I am, so it was worth it to me. Here's one for ya, he has hair down to his collar bones and has since the 8th grade. I sure looked out of place with all the other brains at the Science Olympiad competitions.


----------



## alexb618

i got spanked in a 100km mtb race by a 12 year old


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

gibbons said:


> 9. I salute your son! Well done! Did his endurance translate into being a fast rider?


I'm not sure I understand the question. He loves to ride, almost as much as I do. So he is willing to spend time on the bike. More time on the bike means going faster and farther.

In school for some reason the teacher was asking the kids how they identify themselves. She was meaning mother, son, student, American, or stuff like that. My son raised his hand and told her "I'm a cyclist."


----------



## gibbons

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question. He loves to ride, almost as much as I do. So he is willing to spend time on the bike. More time on the bike means going faster and farther.
> 
> In school for some reason the teacher was asking the kids how they identify themselves. She was meaning mother, son, student, American, or stuff like that. My son raised his hand and told her "I'm a cyclist."


What my question meant is, since he is riding so much, is he developing super human speed? I ride alot but I'm not fast. My middle son was the first in our family to century, he was 15. He and his friend did it on mountain bikes with 2.1, 760gm slick we use at Moab. My son was fine, and developed into a very fast rider. His friend about died, and is still slow to this day. I guess some people have it, some don't. Does your son have cylcing aspirations?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I love it when athletes are super smart and excel at things outside athletics.. Esp when they're top level in both sports and brains.. Kicks the stupid jock stereotype out the door. 

When people see me they never imagine I work with computers... I hope my kids can be the same.. (Whenever I have them?!)


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

gibbons said:


> What my question meant is, since he is riding so much, is he developing super human speed? I ride alot but I'm not fast. My middle son was the first in our family to century, he was 15. He and his friend did it on mountain bikes with 2.1, 760gm slick we use at Moab. My son was fine, and developed into a very fast rider. His friend about died, and is still slow to this day. I guess some people have it, some don't. Does your son have cylcing aspirations?



Well, he's almost as fast as I am at this point. He isn't quite, but he's made some big improvements in the last few years. He can hang in my wake pretty well. I wouldn't say that he has super-human speed or anything like that, and I sure don't. 

I will sat that riding a century did wonders for his self-confidence. He's convinced that he can do about anything he wants. He's learned to set a goal, and then set smaller benchmarks to help him achieve it. He's realized that for whatever he wants to accomplish there is a process. Before his first century we had to build up his stamina. He had to ride longer and longer distances over a few months. I'm not sure which came first, but he is a remarkable kid.

He's translated that skill over to school. He knows that if he wants to maintain straight "A's" he has to study every day, and make sure he keeps up on his homework. If he understands the concepts daily, then the tests are easy. I've often heard him say, when asked if he can do something, "If I can ride 100 miles, I can do that." He says that less now, and he thinks 100 miles isn't that big of a deal any more.

Yes, he wants to be a professional cyclist, but I'm not too worried about that. I just want him involved in an activity that he can pursue after high school, instead of football, basketball, or baseball. If he rides, he can do that for life, and remain active his whole life. If he does turn out to have some real talent, then I will make sure he has equipment and coaching to pursue his dreams. I'd personally prefer that he goes to college though. The life of a professional cyclist isn't something I would wish on anyone.


----------



## david c kelsey

Many years ago my son was 9 when he completed the MS ride from Vegas to Mesquite, it was 98 miles. It was a few months before his 10th birthday. Wish I had the pic to post. He's 23 now and still ride's a little but the bike runs on gas and not oatmeal. When you see those young boys on the ride's always try to give a supportive word. They may not remember you but they will remember the support.


----------



## saf-t

Kid # 2 did 108 miles when she was 14


----------



## Jwiffle

A 9 year old completed the Shenandoah 100 mtb race this past September. Quite amazing, considering the terrain and 12,000 ft of elevation gain.


----------



## psycleridr

The first century I did I saw a mother and father on a tandem with one of those 1 wheeled 1/2 bicycles attached to the back setpost of the tandem and a trailer with the 2 year old and the dog atttached to the 1/2 bike thingy. The whole family did the century. I was pretty impressed even though it was South Florida. I wish I could get my wife on a tandem although I regularly pull my 2 boys in a tandem but have never done more than 25 mile over hilly terrain. Hopefully they will see dad is active and learn from that.


----------



## Safeway

I believed your post until you got to 17mph average. Game over.

I rode a century at the age of nine with my father. At 12, I rode the Hotter Than Hell Hundred.


----------



## 7rider

I saw a young boy who looked to be no more than 11 on a mtb doing the Civil War Century (103 miles, 8K' climbing) a few years ago. Saw him at most of the rest stops I was at. I finished with a ~15 mph average, so he must have done something in that ballpark.


----------



## c-lo

Jwiffle said:


> A 9 year old completed the Shenandoah 100 mtb race this past September. Quite amazing, considering the terrain and 12,000 ft of elevation gain.


I had the pleasure of riding with him for a bit between CP 3-5. He dropped his dad at CP 4; his grand parents were at CP4 to support him. He waited for his dad for a bit and then decided to continue the road section with other adult riders. Once he got back into the woods he continued on his own. I watched him ride stuff that I wouldn't think he'd clear but did with ease. 

At that point he was considering dropping out. He was tired and didn't feel well. by CP 5 he was talking to some other MTB'ers about whether he should continue on or wait for his father. Others told him if he wanted to finish he should continue on. He decided to do so. 

Lost track of him after CP 5. I can in @ 13:58. He came in shortly after I did. 

Much respect for the kid. I've got a 9 year old who likes to race but is no wheres near ready to try a 100 miler off road.


----------



## Big-foot

Several years ago we had an 11 year old complete the Tour of the Unknown Coast. www.tuccycle.org


----------



## powhatan

Whatever.


----------



## rydbyk

18 months is the youngest. The kid is a superstar. He rode a 14cm carbon road bike. It was sick. He finished 106 miles in 64 hours.


----------



## Kenacycle

this six year old rode 600km in 6 days.. The last day being 149km (92miles) on his kid's bike


----------



## dualpivot

Keeping up with Junior said:


> My son is now 21 and in better shape than I have ever been yet Monday he sat at that back of the pack grumpy because we had to slog home into a 20mph headwind - just like the old days, *dad suffering and pulling him home*.


LOL, a parent's work is sometimes never done!


----------



## zach.scofield

I was 11 when I rode my first century, racing local crits at 13. Never accomplished to win but I was addicted to cycling at the time. I was running a full scale repair shop out of our basement as well. I dont think its unusual for youngsters to be motivated, committed is different. My daughter who witnessed her first mtb race at 4 has a desire already for racing and now she's six and wants her road bike ready for this spring(felt f24). I fully plan on helping/supporting her as long as she stays motivated, no matter how far she wants to take it.


----------



## Stogaguy

*Blatant bragging / Memory lane*

I did my first century when I was 14 or so, just a club group ride. When I was 15, I rode the Davis DC in 10:59 finishing 19th out of more than 600 riders. Now that I am in my 50s, i could not even come close to this level.


----------



## stumiller

When I was in 5th grade, I guess 9 or 10 years old I did a 100 miler with my Dad on the Natchez Trace. Didn't seem like that big of a deal at the time but looking back on it I'm kinda surprised i did. All I remember is eating alot of Bananas and PB&J.


----------



## dgeesaman

Keeping up with Junior said:


> That so called _professional_ is an idiot with no real world cycling experience. The biggest challenge for a young kid knocking out a century is the mental side. Keeping from getting bored and making it through those tough stretches. My son is now 21 and in better shape than I have ever been yet Monday he sat at that back of the pack grumpy because we had to slog home into a 20mph headwind - just like the old days, dad suffering and pulling him home.


It's been said that runners should not do a marathon until they're 18 or so. I can say with fact that I know runners who ran a marathon when they were 16 and it stunted their development as a runner from that point forward. So it's possible this physio was confusing a century with a marathon.

David


----------



## LouD-Reno

Ages 6 & 9..... Death Valley Spring Century 2009......


----------



## coachstevo

10 year old did death ride last year i hear....don't know if that means he did all the passes or not


----------



## LandShark'n

13. Haven't seen anyone younger than that yet.


----------



## ManagedFuturesProducts

*13*

I was 13 when I completed the Montgomery Alabama bike club 100 mile century. 6.5 hours on a Nishiki Sport.


----------



## gchjr

I didn't think much of it at the time, but now that I have children I realize how odd it was that I completed an organized century when I was 7 years old. My brother also did it and he had just turned 9. It was in Virginia in 1973 and there was an article in the Richmond Times Dispatch about it (pre-internet era) that I still have somewhere. At the time an organization called the League of American Wheeleman confirmed to my father that it was the youngest rider they knew of completing a century.


----------



## champamoore

There is a 7 year old signed up for this year's Alpine Loop Gran Fondo with 11,270 feet of climbing an d10 miles or so of dirt roads. We'll see if they complete the full route.


----------



## froze

There was some 9 year old girl I heard about that completed a century with her dad a year ago, it was a organized century but the two of them didn't make it a race, they just wanted to complete it. That was the youngest I ever heard. I did hear of younger kids touring with parents on tandems but I'm sure they spent most of their time letting the parents do all the work.


----------



## jerrodmason

My son will be trying to complete his first century next Saturday, about three weeks before his 8th birthday. We've put in four rides of 65+ miles over the summer, with one of 82 miles, since he got his first "big boy bike" (a Novara road bike with 26" wheels) this spring. I don't know if he'll be able to finish the 100 miles within the 10 hour time limit--he usually keeps about a 10.7 mph pace, but I asked if he just wanted to ride the metric century with his little brother (6 years old), and try the full centruy next year--he said, "Nope, let's try the 100 miles."

The question in my mind is, is it too much, too soon? He loves to ride, and will routinely spend an extra hour riding up and down the street in front of the house after we get back from nine or ten hours in the saddle...I certainly don't want to discourage him, but I also don't want to stress his body too much if it's not good for his development. Any thoughts on this? For the record, I'm already dreaming of the day that all of us will be riding doubles together, since my wife rides too!


----------



## froze

I tried to get my youngest daughter to ride, she's actually a naturally strong rider and she doesn't even to anything remotely toward working out or running or riding. But the first time I took her on a ride she went 21 miles and we averaged 13.5 to 14 mph and she was 14 at the time and wasn't even winded, we were talking the whole way! but the next day she said her legs were a bit tired. But she hates physical activity which is too bad because with some training she could of at the very least got into club racing.


----------



## jerrodmason

*Seven year old century finisher!!!*

Just wanted to update my post from last week. My seven year-old son completed his first-ever century yesterday, the Cannonball Century out of Fredericksburg VA in about 10:20, with an on-bike avg. speed of 11.4 mph. We had a great ride, and he had a great attitude the whole way. It helped that after about 50 miles everyone we saw was cheering for him--they had all heard about the kid on the 100 mile route and no one could believe what a little trooper he was.

My younger son, six finished the 67 mile option, for his second-ever metric century, to similar acclaim. And he did it on a single-speed kid's bike (with slick tires)! He can't wait to try his first century, some time next summer.

Anyway, Andrew my older son will be turning eight on October 22nd, and he's already talking about doing his first double century next year. I told him maybe we ought to pace ourselves a little bit, and try to get faster at the 100 mile distance before we start adding on more miles. I'm not going to be able to keep up with these kids by the time they're ten!


----------



## pdquinn23

I did my first century at the age of 14. I completed it in 5 hours, 40 mins. It takes desire and preparation. It took 6 weeks of training and I finished in front of several adults. At 40, I have a hard time doing 10 miles. I plan to try another century in the spring.


----------



## crbeals

My 5 and 7 year old boys did 20 miles this summer a couple of times. My 10 year old daughter has been on a couple of 30 mile rides with me. Next year I hope to stretch them a bit more.


----------



## delcrossv

*Not 100, but...*

Not 100, but I did the 50 mile loop of the North Shore Century with my kids last year, the youngest being my 7 y.o. daughter. They are interested in doing the full 100 next year so, 8 ?

She rides a Gitane Midget Racer from the 70's- 20" (500A) wheels and a 3 speed freewheel in the back. Left at 10:30, got back before 6 p.m.- with stops.

We regularly ride the NS trail from the Botanic Garden to Superdawg and back, that's 40 mi round trip- average speed in the low 'teens..

They all like citizen's racing at the track so I'm signing the older ones up for some local TT's this summer.


----------



## antonlove

*Apple Cider Century at 12 years old*



rocco said:


> I did the Apple Cider Century when I was 15 on a 25lb. Fuji 10spd. It was a cold, windy, rainy late September day in southwest Michigan. There was a rumor that the course was well over 100 miles. That was a very tough mental challenge.


I took a youngster with me to do the ACC ride when he was 11. He made the metric century. When he was 12 he made the full century. I think this was particularly tough for him because we are from Chicago which is pancake flat, and he thought the ride was very hilly. Interestingly, he rode the Two Rivers Century with me about a month beforehand and only made it about 60 miles. I was pleasantly surprised that he finished the century at ACC.


----------



## moschika

i think there were a couple of 11 year olds who did Levi's Gran Fondo last year. it's about 105 miles and 8K feet of climbing. pretty impressive.


----------



## Oldermileeater

I read through this entire thread. Lots of heated debates, and a few accusations of 'bragging'. I have my own thoughts which may cause some bad blood for me, but that a risk I have to take.

Bragging: Nothing too wrong with a certain amount of boasting. That's what so many threads on forums like this are created for. Any time anyone speaks of their accomplishments can be viewed as boasting/bragging. I am guilty of bragging here on this forum myself in the very short time I have been here. It depends on how one decides to view bragging.

My personal experience:

I have been on a few 20 milers on my little bike with 20 inch wheels and a single gear between the ages of 9 and 12. I do not remember being excessively tired at the end of my rides, but I do remember that at that age, it was more a task and accomplishment than it was in my teen years. 

I did my first half century (MILES, not Km) when I was 13 on an old Schwinn single gear bike with 24 inch wheels. This was done on a round trip between the Shore Acres subsection of Brick Twp., N.J. and Jackson, N.J. in 1974. This was done in september with no water or food. 50 miles is not incredible without food or water, but I sure needed it when I got home. The memory of the ride was felt for a few days afterward.

My first three quarter (75 MILES) was done two years later on a 10 speed with 27 inch wheels. This was done on a round trip between Philadelphia, Pa., and Presidential Lakes, N.J. (Route 70 about 10 miles prior to Lakehurst, N.J. traveling eastbound). This was a foolish ride as it was done in the middle of summer with NO water as well as no food. I did cramp up a bit twards the end of the ride, and again, I had a good amount of memory of the ride for a couple of days.

Soon after that, I finally pulled off my first century (100 MILES) on the same 10 speed bike on a round trip between Philadelphia, Pa and Brick Twp., N.J. (the round trip was actually 120 miles). I vividly remember the ride to be WORK after about 90 miles, but at least I did not cramp up this time. Water bottles were with me this time, and I did eat while out there.

Since we're only talking Century rides here, I'll stop there.

For the most part, I have always been solo on bicycle trips because I got into long distance duration rides. I was never around people who shared that desire. I also never trained in the scientific ways riders do today. I did it by 'winging it'.

The following is where I may cause the bad blood because what I say could be tantamount to calling people a liar. That is NOT my intent. I do not like calling anyone I do not know a liar. But I do know muscles, ligaments and tendons are no where near developed in pre-teen years, and not fully until after the age of 18. Based on my own personal experience and what I see in kids now (performance wise), a lot of the ages I am reading are just hard to believe. Just recently I was on a ride from Roanoke, Va to Lynchburg, Va, and while enroute east on 24, a kid of about 14 tried keeping my near 20 MPH pace. He was only good for a couple of miles, so the old fart on the way out of date steel frame road bike screaming for maintanance won. My point is I am not seeing the energy so many kids claim to have (or others claim that they do have).

I have to accept the fact that my 14,500 miles in 2012 are just as questionable to some people - especially those who do not know me.

If there are kids of less than 10 years old doing century rides (MILES - not Km, and no significant rest), then kudos to them. They could be the next Tommy Godwins (Tommy Godwin holds the record for most miles in a year at 75,065 in 1939, and the fastest 100,000 miles at 500 days from 1939 to 1940).


----------



## Oldermileeater

Just to clear the air about something: Since I was told of the differences of "bragging" ("there is a difference between bragging about what your kid has done and what you have done" has a bit of a subliminal message with it). The last thing I want to do is make enemies here or be a forum troll, but I have to say I do not mean to brag. It's not my intent. I will say that pretty much anything said of an accomplishment can be interpreted as "bragging". I am a cycling enthusiest. I enjoy it. I enjoy talking about it, and there are parts on this forum that ask for a person's accomplishments. I speak of accomplishments to ENCOURAGE and INSPIRE others, not to brag. We all can't be a Tommy Godwin (75,065 miles in 1939 and 100,000 miles in 500 days from 1939 into 1940) and not speak of an achievement. Maybe Tommy was not interested in being an inspiration. But I have encouraged others to do what I have done, and I enjoyed seeing some of them surpass me.

Part of the reason for the subliminal message may come from my doubts about some things. My apologies for my doubts, but it's just hard for me to believe of some of the ages and performances (time completed especially) claimed. Kids (especially very young) do not have the strength adults have. For me to be a real believer, I have to ride a century with someone of some of the ages I have read at some of the claimed paces, and see for myself if the kid completes the ride. I know from experience you just don't hop on a bike and ride 100 miles. It takes CONDITIONING. Yes, I do believe in a few being exeptional. I've read of a 16 year old weightlifter doing over 300 pounds in the clean and jerk. But that as well as very young kids doing centuries are rare (the younger - the more rare). It seems too common here..


----------



## froze

I don't say anything when I hear of kids 11 years old or whatever young age, doing some thing that seems to be not very credible, because I don't know if those stories are true or not so I just leave them be. It does seem like a lot for a kid of 8 through 13 doing over 100 miles on some steep mountain road, but I'm not around all the kids in this world so maybe there are a handful who can. I never thought an 8 year old could play a guitar and think it was Jimi Hendrix playing either, but Desiree Bassett sure could, and her dad who taught her says she exceeded his skills by the time she was 4 1/2 years old and he was a accomplished player. so I guess there is the possibility of pre-teens being able to ride 100 miles in a day.


----------



## Oldermileeater

I tend to leave things be that seem a bit far fetched to me as well. I guess I just saw too many claims here to make it statisticly impossible. I DO believe there are RARE exeptions, such as the 16 year old weightlifter I mentioned. The claims here in correlation with the number of members, further broken down to those who actually post make this seem like at least 1 in 10 kids can do it. I doubt all those with exeptional kids found this forum and responded to this thread inquiry. Someone without a lot of training and not of an age where peak physical developement doing centuries is probably more like 1 in 10,000 or even in 1,000,000.

I was a kid myself, and quite active from the age of less than 10. I was a Jr. H.S. and H.S. 'jock' (sorry about the bragging), yet I was not doing centuries until a much later age than anything said here.

I am going to lay this down and not respond anymore. What I have done, I see as trollish on my part, and I don't like being that way. I probably should have just left it alone to begin with. If some want to joke (or what ever), I should just let it pass even if it does obscure the one or two who may actually be telling the truth.

Also my apologies to what I read regarding the differences in bragging and reacting to it. As I said, I love cycling along with my many other activities that I have done in the past and hope to do again. Frankly my 5 digit mile years mean nothing really. I don't make a living off it. It just keeps me healthier. Being a NON-PRO, I like to encourage and inspire. It really comes down to enjoying cycling. Matters not whether one rides 100 miles a year or 10,000, and I definitely do not look down my nose at those who ride less than me. LOL, my miles just go to show how empty my life is right now (NO pity party here). Someone riding my miles should be getting paid for it  .


----------



## froze

I too was quite active as a kid, in high school I broke the schools record for the 100 meter and the mile, and I was riding a bike, but I never did a 100 mile ride either till I was a bit older. As a preteen kid, most kids, including myself, have a weird concept of distance, going 30 miles to the next town was a long ways in a car not alone on a bike. 

I think if I was single I too would be spending a lot more time of the bike to fill the emptiness of life. Since I quit racing around 88 I've only averaged about 5,000 to 5,500 miles a year with the odd exception of last year due to not much going on at work and recovering from a accident with a drunk that required surgery on my back thus I had a lot of down time, I actually did about 8,000 miles, but normally that wouldn't happen. However my new job will give me time off all summer, and time off through the year, and the new bike that's coming for motivation, I may be able to do more then my usual average miles...at least I'm hoping!

I also don't care if someone does 3,000 miles or 10,000 miles a year, most people do nothing at all! So doing something is better then nothing.


----------



## Oldermileeater

As promised, I am leaving certain things laid down. But I did want to give you (Froze) kudos. Averaging 5,000+ miles a year is fantastic when you have a job and other activities. That was what I maxed out at when I was working. But you do see what I mean then about the time. Right now, cycling is all I have. That's how I did 12,000 miles in 2011, 14,500 in 2012 and am well on my way to 17,000 for this year (since this time last year, I have done over 16,000). I am generally on the bike all day, and now with the longer amounts of daylight, 12 hours in the saddle and 150+ miles is common for me. It does pass the time, and who knows, maybe I'll see something I am qualified to do that is hiring while I am out there  .

To me, big miles means you either have way too much time, or you are making money as a rider (it's a profession). I wish the latter were the case for me  . I ride to fill the time, stay healthy, ward off cabin feaver, and I just plain love to ride (maybe I should post on a thread I have heard of called "why I ride", or a title close to being that). I am sure there are many many many people who also would be logging those miles if riding was all they did - as is the case with me right now. But I enjoy reading of busy people with other things in their lives besides cycling who ride a few thousand miles a year, or a thousand, or even just a few hundred miles a year. What counts is they enjoy it, and they are all part of the cycling community.

Again, kudos to you. Great miles. Be safe out there.


----------



## froze

Oldermileeater said:


> That's how I did 12,000 miles in 2011, 14,500 in 2012 and am well on my way to 17,000 for this year (since this time last year, I have done over 16,000). I am generally on the bike all day, and now with the longer amounts of daylight, 12 hours in the saddle and 150+ miles is common for me. It does pass the time, and who knows, maybe I'll see something I am qualified to do that is hiring while I am out there  .


Dang, when I use to race right on up to CAT 3 level I never put in that many miles a year, I averaged in my racing years about 10,000 miles a year...maybe that's why I never went further! I think, trying to recall these numbers from 30 years ago is a bit tough, but I think I recall the most amount of miles in my group by a rider for the year was 12,000. 17,000 miles is just a huge number. 

Are you addicted to cycling? I saw a report on TV of a guy who was addicted to cycling like he was manic. This dude even put a trainer in his office at work and rode all day while working! Then ride to and from work and after he got home. This guy was having major issues with hips from all the cycling and they needed to be replaced, but he opted out so he could stay on the bike until he could no longer walk.

Anyway, that is a lot of miles your doing, if your not addicted then congrats on doing so many miles; you should try entering some races so at least you can put all those miles you've done to some useful fun!

17,000 miles...dang again!


----------



## Oldermileeater

froze said:


> Dang, when I use to race right on up to CAT 3 level I never put in that many miles a year, I averaged in my racing years about 10,000 miles a year...maybe that's why I never went further! I think, trying to recall these numbers from 30 years ago is a bit tough, but I think I recall the most amount of miles in my group by a rider for the year was 12,000. 17,000 miles is just a huge number.
> 
> Are you addicted to cycling? I saw a report on TV of a guy who was addicted to cycling like he was manic. This dude even put a trainer in his office at work and rode all day while working! Then ride to and from work and after he got home. This guy was having major issues with hips from all the cycling and they needed to be replaced, but he opted out so he could stay on the bike until he could no longer walk.
> 
> Anyway, that is a lot of miles your doing, if your not addicted then congrats on doing so many miles; you should try entering some races so at least you can put all those miles you've done to some useful fun!
> 
> 17,000 miles...dang again!



Actually some do very well training less than 10,000 miles a year. I do know a lot of Pros do 20,000+ these days. I personally know a couple of pro riders who do 25,000 mile years. I heard Lance Armstrong used to train 25,000 - 30,000 miles a year (P.E.Ds. or not). I do keep meticulous logs - I have been for 25+ years, and I am really a stckler for accuracy. I do not know if you log, but you never know, when you were racing, you may very well have done more than you think. Sure, 15,000+ is a big number, but just to use an abstract example, if you rode a few hours a day all 365 days and average 15 MPH, you'll pass the 15K. Like I said, that's being very abstract. My riding these days is mostly centuries (about 6 hours). I'll ride a few a week, then ride small and/or take days off when the weather is bad. Because of so much free time, my miles are climbing (even at my age), but I am sure I will be topped out soon. 17,000 for 2013 really seems like it will happen when I compare to my number from this time last year (I am 1,500 miles ahead of my total from this time last year).
　
You mentioned racing: I am not racing material. I am mainly long distance / long duration. My average speed for a century is usually only around 16 - 17 MPH (but that's here in the hilly Piedmont area of S.W. Virginia - I would probably do a couple of miles per hour better on flat terrain). I know I am not racing material just comparing with the pro rider friends I have. So racing is farthest from my mind - even among those of my age category. I know there are riders of my age who can cross the U.S. in two weeks or better. I worked to do it in three (my route was a 3,600 mile total). I am riding a retro steel frame bike, but even if I get back on the state of the art bikes, I am not confident I'd be able to keep up with the pace. I won't even talk about the record holders who do the RAAM in less than 10 days - LOL. So racing is out - even the shorter day races that are about 150 miles  .
　
Am I addicted to cycling?: This could also be posted in the "why I ride" thing. Before I begin, I want to enphasize this is NOT a Boo Hoo Pity Party, just stating facts. Some things will be repeated: Though I am not a newbie to riding, my riding prior to 4 years ago was not what it is today. I was invlved with many other extreme sports - etc. when working. There are a few years here and there where I cycled almost not at all, but generally I was in the 3,000 - 5,000 mile a year category when working and doing other things. Unemployment (and continued unemployemnt) took my other activities away along with giving me tons of time (time I'd prefer to not have). I have the bicycle. I know how to maintain it myself. So riding is what I have left. I am in an area where employment just does not exist (this is the middle of nowhere). I am trying to find employment in an urban area. I search the internet at night, and ride during the day (which I am about to do after I make this post). Addicted? In a way. I do love to ride. I love the excercise, and the freedom. But in many ways, riding is now a necessity for my own balance of sanity (I'd be nuts sitting around the house all day). There is a little addiction, but then I have always done my other activities to the max. But I think the NEED for the reason mentioned is probably more valid. Cycling actually helps me maintain a bit of mental balance - keeps the anger level down - anger over my situation.


Another thing that I think says I am not 'addicted' is what you mentioned about hips going bad - etc.. When (if) the time comes that I am starting to feel problems with hips or knees, that's when I slack off from riding (even though the damage will already have been done - especially at my age). This is one reason why I do not ride and put out 100% of my energy. I hold back to what I would say is 75%. BTW: Even if I gave it my 'all', I still do not feel I'd be racing material, and I certainly would not be able to do the miles. Anyway, when the body starts hinting of the tiniest of problems, the miles will come way down before I beat it worse. This is why I intend to do one more ride across the U.S. in a three week time frame before I really get old.


Tommy Godwin (world record holder for most miles in a year for 1939, and rode on into 1940 to set the 100,000 mile in 500 days record) is one I would say was 'addicted'. All that riding required him to learn to walk properly again, and his fingers actually had to be un-curled. IF I ever achieve 20,000 miles in one year, I will be more than satisfied with that. But I can't hold a candle to some riders.


This probably would have been better on a different thread (went off topic which I apologize for). Time to go out and ride for 5 hours or so. Beats the internet  .


----------



## froze

^^I use to keep paper logs when I raced, but since then I just keep the total miles in my mind from the odometer. I got kind of burned out after I raced so being anal about my mileages and workouts during that time simply got thrown out the window! I want to enjoy my riding now and not worry about having accurate stats to make sure I'm improving. There may come a day, a day which I can smell, that I may return to racing as a senior citizen, then I'll go back to being anal about my training; it's that smell I'm getting is one of the reasons I decided to get a new bike, otherwise I would have been more questioning myself over the logic of getting it and probably wouldn't not have ordered it to be quite frank.

I have been on long rides since I stopped racing, in fact my longest ride I ever did was 158 miles from Bakersfield Ca to Santa Barbara Ca, which was pretty tough ride considering you go from flat desert floor and it's heat, to mountain roads, to ocean climate. That ride took about 11 hours to complete and was in my mid 40's when I did it. 

I like to ride too because I also enjoy the freedom, mostly freedom from the buzz of the city and artificial noise pollution, thus I never ride with any sort of music, not to say I don't like music, but only in the controlled environment of my home where I can listen to music without other extraneous noise interrupting the music. But on the bike I want to hear natures music.

There's always going to be riders better then me or you or anyone on this forum, it is what it is, but you're doing very well for putting in the miles that you do, so keep it up and don't worry about someone doing better. Your doing better then me that's for sure!


----------



## Oldermileeater

Being anal retentive is part of my enjoyment  . I've always been a geek about things  .

I too enjoy just the sounds around me while riding. It was pleasant today, though I quit riding at the 60 mile mark  .

I've been to Calif. many time, and I know Bakersfield to Santa Barbara. I never rode it, but just driving and remembering the drive, I know it has to be a killer cycling ride. Kudos to you for that, and the good time frame.

Definitely always better riders, which is why I never worry about satisfying anyone but myself, and I enjoy reading of the accomplishments of others no matter how large or small. It's all about enjoying cycling.

As for the thread topic: Any kids that really have done centuries - Kudos. As for those who want to try, just be careful.


----------



## froze

^^That trip from Bakersfield started at 6am in the morning so I could get across the desert floor before the real heat began. The main roads I took was Panama Lane over to the 43, then took the 119 to Ford City, Taft where it turns into 33, and Maricopa to the 166/33 then the 33 again to Ventucopa where I stopped to refill my bottles. Then on up the mountain till I got into the Mieners Oak/Ojai area and stopped again for bottle refills and food, then left there and took the Casitas Pass road all the way Carpinteria and stayed on Casitas Pass which eventually took me to Ortega Hill in the Summerland/Montecito area then wound my way to my inlaws house and got to their door at about 4pm. I use to live in Santa Barbara and rode a lot of those roads a lot so I was familiar with the area except for the 33 from Ford city to Meiners Oak, but I knew there would be little stores along the way to get water and food when needed. I took some water and food but my metabolism is very high and knew I was going to need more and money weighs less the food and water! So I didn't go too overboard in that area.

It was a fun trip but my butt hated me for about 3 to 4 days afterwards.


----------



## ccblunt

My daughter did her first century with me on a tandem, a couple of months after turning 12. Later that summer, she did 130 miles of the Seattle to Portland double century with me the same way. She'd have done a lot more, easy, except it was a family trip and her brothers wanted to do some miles as well. 

Two years before that, on the same double century, I met a 12 y.o. girl at the finish who'd ridden the whole way with her father on a tandem. They finished really late, but they did it all in one day. 

Last year, on the Grand Tour double in California, I rode and chatted with a father-daughter tandem team; she was 12 and they'd already done two doubles. (Davis Double the previous year, at age 11, Davis Double again the present year.) Her goal was to finish three total doubles in 2012 and win a Triple Crown. A quick check of the website shows she indeed did it:

California Triple Crown History Report

I did my first century at age 15, on a single bike. My first double was Seattle to Portland, the next year, at age 16.


----------



## 80turbota

12 Year Old Girl Cycles 201 Miles - YouTube While not the youngest that I have heard about. It's still impressive to me because I know my kids couldn't do it. My 16 yro would like to, she just doesn't want to put in the time to train.
15 Yr. Old Girl Climbs 29,000 Feet on Bike - YouTube This is impressive I don't care who you are.


----------



## froze

80turbota said:


> 12 Year Old Girl Cycles 201 Miles - YouTube While not the youngest that I have heard about. It's still impressive to me because I know my kids couldn't do it. My 16 yro would like to, she just doesn't want to put in the time to train.
> 15 Yr. Old Girl Climbs 29,000 Feet on Bike - YouTube This is impressive I don't care who you are.


Those are amazing vids. Whats really interesting is that the 15 year old is petite and doesn't have massive leg muscles you would expect to see a climber to have.


----------



## nov0798

Adam Croft. Last year was his 3rd Shenandoah Mountain 100 mountain bike race, and he was 11, so his first was when he was 9, oh and he rides a single speed.


----------



## y2kota

WOW a lot of young ones out there riding! My first century was back in 73. Was 13 at the time. Was a organized ride. Big part of this story is that my parents were not riders, no real training for the ride. The bikes were quite different than today's cycles. It was a steel frame and rims. I didn't have a riding kit and shoes. Rode it in a workout suit with converse sneakers. Mom drove me a hundred miles to and from the starting point. This ride was the first of many centuries I've done over the years. Did finished in the top 20%. 

The next day in school I asked the gym teacher to sit out of class due to my legs were sore. He asked why and didn't believe me when I told him why. Of course he didn't believe me till I showed him the patch the riders received when completing the century. Back then riders got patches. For What's it's worth, ended up being 112 miles. 

What a great ride that was. Funny thing about this is that about ten years later, my wife and I moved about a mile from the starting point. 

Lots of credit to all the kids out there riding centuries  

The photo is from that ride. In fact that bike has been my main ride, till it was retired this spring when I got my Madone.


----------



## ianlmao

i rode 100 km at the age of 9 years, 6 months and 25 days in 2018 June


----------



## Jwiffle

I commented on this post years ago. Should have updated years ago that my son did his first century at 8 years old. Pancake flat on the C and O, but he did it with ease.


----------

